

Crypt.Chat for EU users on EU servers - brainsmith
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=chat.crypt.cloud

======
detaro
> Crypt uses AES-128 encryption to secure the connection between you and our
> servers, once at our servers all the data is encrypted at AES-256. All of
> our servers are located in the EU, currenly France with uploads such as
> images and documents being stored with Amazon Web Services in Ireland to
> increase the performance of our App.

So everything is available in plain-text on their servers, and in case of
uploads on servers within reach of US agencies? That's not great compared to
other offerings, and makes the entire "EU only!" advertising pointless.

------
ex3ndr
Yay! First fork of actor.im in less than week after release'

